# Arrive and shine?



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Does it cost anything to enter the outside arrive and shine?


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

Nope!


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

indianbelters said:


> Nope!


Awesome. Might detail and cling film the car then! Might get some funny looks down the motorway but hay!, the fun of detailing! lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Would it be obvious as to where I can take my motor to wash it before entering the arena? I have no info what so ever.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Would it be obvious as to where I can take my motor to wash it before entering the arena? I have no info what so ever.


Just give it a ONR wash after you have rinse it after a power washer:thumb:
I think there's one at the garage which is in the retail park next to the arena :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

chongo said:


> Just give it a ONR wash after you have rinse it after a power washer:thumb:
> I think there's one at the garage which is in the retail park next to the arena :thumb:


I don't have and never used ONR so I'll use the jet wash at the garage near the arena, I'll bring my buckets, mitts, shampo etc and do the best I can, thanks very much Chongo.


----------

